# Rum



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok, I've been a big fan of rum since long before I was old enough to drink it and am now looking for a good rum to sip on while enjoying my cigar. What kind of rum do you like and how do you drink it? I'll go first, I went from Ron Rico ( please don't laugh ) to Captain Morgan, to Zacapa, which is my current favorite and this is how I drink it: :al


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

The only rum I've ever actually enjoyed was Pyrat. Very molasses-like in flavor and body, I thought. I haven't tried zacapa though, and it does look like it could be very tasty. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Haven't been here in awhile, what happened to the drink-specific stickies?

Try these threads:

Rums Over $30: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163161
Best Rums Under $30: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159818
A Few Good Rums: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177113
Expanding my rum horizon: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151862
Newbies rum experiences and questions: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=168356


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Mark C said:


> Haven't been here in awhile, what happened to the drink-specific stickies?
> 
> Try these threads:
> 
> ...


Genius, I've tried searching for " rum" but it always says the word is too short. Never thought about adding the "s" at the end.:hn


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

I just got some pyrat based on what I read in the above threads


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Here are a few of my favorites. I like it with a bit of crushed ice unless it's a rum 'n coke (mexican in the bottle). :tu




Mark C, thanks for the thread linkage.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

VoteKinky06 said:


> Genius, I've tried searching for " rum" but it always says the word is too short. Never thought about adding the "s" at the end.:hn


Actually, you're the genius. I searched for 'pampero', because I usually don't miss a rum thread here, and I usually end up recommending Pampero. Great rum, try that one next :al


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I like bacardi 8 :tu Its a good sipping rum


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

epyon26 said:


> I like bacardi 8 :tu Its a good sipping rum


Did you say Barcardi 8? >>>> *CLICK* :al


----------



## parrotheadduff (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm partial to Pyrat and Appleton Estate Rums.


----------



## 10kmistake (Oct 5, 2008)

I recently was introduced to Matusalem. IMHO it's a fantastic choice to sip with a cigar.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

10kmistake said:


> I recently was introduced to Matusalem. IMHO it's a fantastic choice to sip with a cigar.


I'm a fan. I think it is a lighter style more similar to the Puerto Rican rums I like, dry, smooth, and a bit subtle, not so much 'in your face' as the south/central american rums.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

A friend of mine just gave me a bottle of Zaya and its a great sipping rum...

I've been enjoying it straight over ice.

Thanks Chris if your reading this thread!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

A run that I have been enjoying is the Goslings Black Seal Rum. Very unusual but tasty.:ss


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

taltos said:


> A run that I have been enjoying is the Goslings Black Seal Rum. Very unusual but tasty.:ss


Now all ya need is some ginger beer!

http://scottesrum.com/category/comparisons/rum-ginger/

Also try Lemon Hart Demerera if you can find it, it's another black rum, heavy on the molasses flavors.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Pyrat!! Nummy!!!


----------



## jgonzalez (Feb 5, 2008)

Based on your comments, I bought a bottle of Pyrat and tried it last night. It is really delicious. I paid $27.50 which I don't think is too bad. Thanks to you all. :tu


----------

